# Parts Can Get Expensive



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=311619206970 
40/50s Bartali brake levers 
17 bids and currently at over $400...


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2016)

at the other end of the value/IQ spectrum
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=361562006551


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 1, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=311619206970
> 40/50s Bartali brake levers
> 17 bids and currently at over $400...



the brake lever auction settled down a bit with a couple of bid retractions, and ended at $303 with 18 bids - still a heck of a lot of money to get just the right brake levers


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 1, 2016)

Thought 1: That is getting close to the ceiling of what I will pay for an entire bike

Thought 2: Auction feeding frenzies for scarce parts is encouraging the breaking of some really nice old bikes to obtain higher returns on the individual parts. That may or may not have been the case here. I have one bike that I am loathe to sell precisely for this reason; I don't want to have it parted out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Tell me about it. I'm currently building a '62 Rotrax with period pieces. I'm probably going to go with a new Brooks Swallow seat though because 50+ year old road bike seats are generally pretty beat and I want the bike to look nice as well as perform. V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 1, 2016)

beautiful lugs
when I see something that nice, I'm often relieved the frame is not my size...minimizes the coveting


----------



## Bikerider007 (Jun 1, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> at the other end of the value/IQ spectrum
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=361562006551




If you could get those on without ripping it is cool. When I did a clean up and rebuild of my old Olmo I left the rotted ones on intentionally, turned out to be a great decision and I ride like that, just supports the whole overall look. These would also go nice as some type of display.


----------

